# Rush Limbaugh loses 7th advertiser over Sandra Fluke ???slut??? flap



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

This country must be full of sluts. :bounce:




> Another one bites the Rush.
> 
> The conservative shock jock has lost his seventh advertiser after spewing insulting remarks about a female Georgetown law student last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

First off, this is an opinion piece from the NYT's. Secondly, what Ms. Fluke does with her own body and time is her choice. Just don't ask me, or any other taxpayer to foot the bill for her "extra cirricular" activties.

I agree that Rush's delivery was poor, but I understand what he's saying. She is *choosing *to have sex and she wants the government to pay for it. What's the definition of someone who is paid to have sex? A slut. Just as Rush said. Last I checked, most colleges and clinics give out "free" condoms. Is there a specific reason she didn't want to take advantage of that opportunity?

When I was in college, I played baseball. I *chose *to play baseball, it was a personal decision. Did the government pay for my equipment and supplies? Absolutely not. Why should they pay for her to have sex?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2012)

Reading the thread about white supremists (neo-nazi's),

One can't help but draw the link to these hate filled (neo-cons). Coincidence, I think not! We know the origins were spawned by prescott bush... right in plain site, its out there...And this guy is their minister of propaganda.

Hopefully, this is a sign of things to come. Hopefully, people can now see this guy is full of shit and lies and probably flies, too.

Cause if he really felt that way, why apologize?!

I really do wish this guy would've od'd on his abuse of prescription drugs!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> First off, this is an opinion piece from the NYT's. Secondly, what Ms. Fluke does with her own body and time is her choice. Just don't ask me, or any other taxpayer to foot the bill for her "extra cirricular" activties.
> 
> I agree that Rush's delivery was poor, but I understand what he's saying. She is *choosing *to have sex and she wants the government to pay for it. What's the definition of someone who is paid to have sex? A slut. Just as Rush said. Last I checked, most colleges and clinics give out "free" condoms. Is there a specific reason she didn't want to take advantage of that opportunity?
> 
> When I was in college, I played baseball. I *chose *to play baseball, it was a personal decision. Did the government pay for my equipment and supplies? Absolutely not. Why should they pay for her to have sex?



No you are wrong yet again.   You must be used to this.   This particular female testified that some women need birth control for medical purposes.   They get cysts on their ovaries that can only be controlled by hormonal birth control pills.   Neither of the bills being sponsored allow for contraception even in the case of actual medical reasons.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bottom line, contraception prevents abortion.   Who doesn't want to help limit abortion?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sandra Fluke says she expected criticism, not personal attacks, over contraception issue*



> Fluke said *she anticipated criticism* but not *personal attacks from prominent pundits including Rush Limbaugh, who repeatedly has called her a “slut*,” and from hundreds of people who have typed even more offensive slurs on Twitter.
> 
> “I understood that I’m stepping into the public eye,” said Fluke, 30, a third-year student studying public interest law. *“But this reaction is so out of the bounds of acceptable discourse . . . These types of words shouldn’t be applied to anyone.*”
> 
> Limbaugh, a conservative radio talk show host, *was criticized by prominent Democrats and Republicans*. A handful of companies suspended their commercials on his show in protest and by Saturday, Limbaugh apologized in a statement on his Web site.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

i thought i was the only one who used the word vitriolic


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No you are wrong yet again.   You must be used to this.   This particular female testified that some women need birth control for medical purposes.   They get cysts on their ovaries that can only be controlled by hormonal birth control pills.   Neither of the bills being sponsored allow for contraception even in the case of actual medical reasons.




Bullshit. Take your blinders off. Her testimony had nothing to do with "woman's health." It's all about the birth control pill and having immediate access to it for sexual activity purposes. Again, there are other methods of birth control that are far less expensive. Ex: Condoms, abstinence


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

drs prescribe birth control pills for a myriad of issues that have nothing to do with a woman having sex. the hormones in them are legitimate treatment for many things. this is not about recreational sex.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> drs prescribe birth control pills for a myriad of issues that have nothing to do with a woman having sex. the hormones in them are legitimate treatment for many things. this is not about recreational sex.




I agree. But specifically, I this case, I think it's about sex.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I agree. But specifically, I this case, I think it's about sex.



If she went up there in front of Congress and the media with that purpose then she has some huge brass balls...and I like a girl with balls.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

http://campaign2012.washingtonexami...ntial/what-did-sandra-fluke-really-say/408191

A friend of mine, for example, has polycystic ovarian syndrome, and she has to take prescription birth control to stop cysts from growing on her ovaries. Her prescription is technically covered by Georgetown’s insurance because it’s not intended to prevent pregnancy.

Unfortunately, under many religious institutions and insurance plans, it wouldn’t be. There would be no exception for other medical needs. And under Sen. Blunt’s amendment, Sen. Rubio’s bill or Rep. Fortenberry’s bill there’s no requirement that such an exception be made for these medical needs.

When this exception does exist, these exceptions don’t accomplish their well-intended goals because when you let university administrators or other employers rather than women and their doctors dictate whose medical needs are legitimate and whose are not, women’s health takes a back seat to a bureaucracy focused on policing her body.

In 65% of the cases at our school, our female students were interrogated by insurance representatives and university medical staff about why they needed prescription and whether they were lying about their symptoms.

For my friend and 20% of the women in her situation, she never got the insurance company to cover her prescription. Despite verifications of her illness from her doctor, her claim was denied repeatedly on the assumption that she really wanted birth control to prevent pregnancy. She’s gay. So clearly polycystic ovarian syndrome was a much more urgent concern than accidental pregnancy for her.

After months paying over $100 out-of-pocket, she just couldn’t afford her medication anymore, and she had to stop taking it.

I learned about all of this when I walked out of a test and got a message from her that in the middle of the night in her final exam period she’d been in the emergency room. She’d been there all night in just terrible, excruciating pain. She wrote to me, ‘It was so painful I’d woke up thinking I’ve been shot.’


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

If Ms. Fluke is genuinely concerned about woman's health issues, there is a plethora of clinics that provide services for "free." Most of them are geared towards woman without health insurance such as Ms. Fluke. 

Additionally, I find it ironic that she's a law student but doesn't have health insurance. When I was in college, I had to get a part-time job so I could keep insurance. Why can't she?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> If she went up there in front of Congress and the media with that purpose then she has some huge brass balls...and I like a girl with balls.



I'm not a conspiracy theorist in an sense, but I think this chick was hand picked by Pelosi to speak. She's a typical lib in every sense of the word.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> If Ms. Fluke is genuinely concerned about woman's health issues, there is a plethora of clinics that provide services for "free." Most of them are geared towards woman without health insurance such as Ms. Fluke.
> 
> Additionally, I find it ironic that she's a law student but doesn't have health insurance. When I was in college, I had to get a part-time job so I could keep insurance. Why can't she?



I imagine it's tougher to work and go to law school at Georgetown than it is to earn that heating and cooling repair certificate at Birmingham community college


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll give you guys this, if her intent was truly about woman's health and not sex, I'll partially agree. But, she should be working a part-time job to carry benefits to pay for her "needs." Today, virtually every employer provides some insurance plan to even part-time employees. When I worked part-time at Vitamin Shoppe, I had Cigna insurance that cost me 21.00 bi-weekly. Can't beat that. I worked 15 hours/week, btw.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'll give you guys this, if her intent was truly about woman's health and not sex, I'll partially agree. But, she should be working a part-time job to carry benefits to pay for her "needs." Today, virtually every employer provides some insurance plan to even part-time employees. When I worked part-time at Vitamin Shoppe, I had Cigna insurance that cost me 21.00 bi-weekly. Can't beat that. I worked 15 hours/week, btw.



I posted a link to her testimony.   It is exactly what she talked about, and most of it has to do with legitimate medical purposes.

And again she is going to law school at one of the most prestigious universities in the world.   I am sure the coursework alone is absolutely brutal.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Look dooshe bag, you don't take birth control just when you have sex, it's a monthly thing...

It's not a pleasure per pill thing, like your oxycontin pill popping days!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I imagine it's tougher to work and go to law school at Georgetown than it is to earn that heating and cooling repair certificate at Birmingham community college




If she's responsible and smart enough to attend a law school, she should be responsible enough to obtain a part-time job to meet her needs. I recently had a close friend graduate from Tulane law school. She worked at the Saints stadium in concessions to pay for her benefits.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Look dooshe bag, you don't take birth control just when you have sex, it's a monthly thing...
> 
> It's not a pleasure per pill thing, like your oxycontin pill popping days!



I think you mean "douche." Guess you didn't attend Georgetown.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, it is very common for law school students to work for the law school department they attend.   When the University of Michigan got sued for discrimination the law school students got jobs helping to defend the university.   In this instance, even though they have a job, their employer doesn't cover birth control for any reason.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I posted a link to her testimony.   It is exactly what she talked about, and most of it has to do with legitimate medical purposes.
> 
> And again she is going to law school at one of the most prestigious universities in the world.   I am sure the coursework alone is absolutely brutal.



You're wasting your time trying to convince a guy wearing rose-colored glasses.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not against preventative pregnancy methods or woman's health issues, I'm just sick of paying for it. The liberals are out in full force today.  

I'm just waiting for you guys to blame Bush for this.

I'll check in on this nonsense in a little bit. Training time.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Paying for preventative care is way cheaper than paying for overnight hospitalization.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I think you mean "douche." Guess you didn't attend Georgetown.



No I didn't. Nor did you, if you can't see the foolishness in all of this.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

Good, I hope he loses them all, that bloated hypocritical piece of shit is everything that is WRONG with this country, he stirs up so much shit (not in a good way) someone needs to shut his fat face up permanently.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 5, 2012)

Republican or Democrat stereotypical arguments don't apply here. Basic math does. So much of our tax dollars are wasted on crap its shameful. Government paid birth control of every kind would save all taxpayers a bundle in the long run. If you can't use a little thought to grasp this, then your real issue is not money, it's morality.


----------



## LAM (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Bottom line, contraception prevents abortion.   Who doesn't want to help limit abortion?



common sense and logic is not allowed when debating with ideologues...foul!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist in an sense, but I think this chick was hand picked by Pelosi to speak. She's a typical lib in every sense of the word.




Source


> Background: Rep. Darrell Issa, R-Vista, held a hearing on the Obama administration???s controversial contraceptive rule, but only male religious leaders and scholars testified.
> 
> Pelosi took umbrage and sponsored a counter-hearing where Fluke testified on the need for contraceptive coverage. Issa had said he didn???t ask Fluke to testify because she wasn???t qualified.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd like to see her with longer hair, but I'd hit it either way.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2012)

Motha phuqa couldn't or wouldn't understand that was a feeler for the foolhearty. But he just had to reveal himself.

Reality...make believe. Learn to differentiate.

What makes someone choose make believe, anyway?

must be youth, huh, young arian!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Motha phuqa couldn't or wouldn't understand that was a feeler for the foolhearty. But he just had to reveal himself.
> 
> Reality...make believe. Learn to differentiate.
> 
> ...


 

 Your extreme disillusion has you falling off the deep end, old timer.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait guys so it's ok to spend a Trillion dollars blowing up other countries and rebuilding them but spending money on BC is a big deal.  lol


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

And she isn't trying to get "free" BC. She just wants it to be "available" on her student health care plan. I don't see the big deal. She pays for her school (or her parents) and has worked hard to get where she is. 

Even it was a hood rat trying to get BC isn't it cheaper then paying for all her babies.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Wait guys so it's ok to spend a Trillion dollars blowing up other countries and rebuilding them but spending money on BC is a big deal.  lol



We need more kids to send to war,

War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, y'all
War, huh, good God
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
Ohhh, war, I despise
Because it means destruction
Of innocent lives
War means tears
To thousands of mothers eyes
When their sons go to fight
And lose their lives
I said, war, huh
Good God, y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again
War, whoa, Lord
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing
But a heartbreaker
War, friend only to the undertaker
Ooooh, war
It's an enemy to all mankind
The point of war blows my mind
War has caused unrest
Within the younger generation
Induction then destruction
Who wants to die
Aaaaah, war-huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it, say it, say it
War, huh
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again y'all
War, huh, good God
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing but a heartbreaker
War, it's got one friend
That's the undertaker
Ooooh, war, has shattered
Many a young mans dreams
Made him disabled, bitter and mean
Life is much to short and precious
To spend fighting wars these days
War can't give life
It can only take it away
Ooooh, war, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again
War, whoa, Lord
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing but a heartbreaker
War, friend only to the undertaker
Peace, love and understanding
Tell me, is there no place for them today
They say we must fight to keep our freedom
But Lord knows there's got to be a better way
Ooooooh, war, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
You tell me
Say it, say it, say it, say it
War, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Stand up and shout it
Nothing


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

BP--Please run your statements through grammar and spell check before posting.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

Mino, those lyrics sounds like they were written of a by some hippie on the back of a guitar during one of those occupy gatherings.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

> Imus calls Limbaugh ???insincere pig??? after ???slut??? apology






> ???It was a vile personal attack on this woman and it was sustained,??? Imus noted on Monday. ???It was Wednesday and then come back and double down on Thursday and then come back and double down on Friday. And then, issue a lame apology on your website.???
> 
> ???So were it me and I ran a radio station or whatever, I would make him go down there and apologize to her face to face. He owns a Gulfstream IV (jet). Get on it, go to Washington, take her to lunch and say, ???Look, I???m sorry I said this stuff and I???ll never do it again. Period.??? Now, he???s an insincere pig. Pill-popping pinhead.???
> 
> Imus continued: ???I mean it???s disgraceful. You got to show some guts. He has no guts. Look what I did. And what I did was a lame attempt to be funny. And it was three words and I went and met with these people after I???d been fired! You got to show guts. He has no guts. He???s a punk.???


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2012)

So republicans would happily love to see every welfare recipient rendered sterile at their expense, but they suddenly flip flop on this which is the closest they'll get to such a thing?


We need to do all we can to keep the population explosion under control, how some people can't see the problems we are facing blows my mind...


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Your extreme disillusion has you falling off the deep end, old timer.





Hop scotch is at recess, son.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Bill O'Reilly Attacks Sandra Fluke: 'You Want Me To Give You My Hard-Earned Money So You Can Have Sex?*' (VIDEO)

Rush could have said it this way.
Rush is a hack.

*Rachel Maddow: Rush Limbaugh A 'Dummy' Who 'Doesn't Know What Birth Control Is' *(VIDEO)


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> *Bill O'Reilly Attacks Sandra Fluke: 'You Want Me To Give You My Hard-Earned Money So You Can Have Sex?*' (VIDEO)
> 
> Rush could have said it this way.
> Rush is a hack.
> ...


 

I'll say it again, Rush totally failed on the delivery. I watched O'Reilly when he said this. Bill had a much more professional delivery.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

maniclion said:


> So republicans would happily love to see every welfare recipient rendered sterile at their expense, but they suddenly flip flop on this which is the closest they'll get to such a thing?
> 
> 
> We need to do all we can to keep the population explosion under control, how some people can't see the problems we are facing blows my mind...


 
Some welfare recipients have it better than you and I, bro. Thousands/month in government "assistance." Best part is, it's ALL "free."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'll say it again, Rush totally failed on the delivery. I watched O'Reilly when he said this. Bill had a much more professional delivery.



I like Bill O'Reilly, he's good.

He said a lot of what you mentioned before.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> Good, I hope he loses them all, that bloated hypocritical piece of shit is everything that is WRONG with this country, he stirs up so much shit (not in a good way) someone needs to shut his fat face up permanently.


 by the end of next week he'll have even more high $$$ ads..watc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


h..


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

So is it your argument then, that she is wanting to freeload and have tax payers pick up the tab?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

HA! Imus has a lot of room to criticize after his Nappy headed hoes remark. I like Imus, he's doesn't have any room to speak out against another talk show host.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So is it your argument then, that she is wanting to freeload and have tax payers pick up the tab?




That's part of it. We live in a nation of entitlements. Buncha entitlement 80's babies who think everything is owed to them. Even minor things such as birth control. Ms. Fluke is the epitome of an entitlement baby.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That's part of it. We live in a nation of entitlements. Buncha entitlement 80's babies who think everything is owed to them. Even minor things such as birth control. Ms. Fluke is the epitome of an entitlement baby.



Ok, so I'll point out that she has health care, that she pays for.   All she wants is for them to pay for birth control, just like everyone else's health insurance companies do.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Read this and shut the fuck up: Birth Control Made Me - froggy - Open Salon


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> Read this and shut the fuck up: Birth Control Made Me - froggy - Open Salon


 
Nice post. Completely biased and is no better than the personal testimony of Ms. Fluke. You completely missed the point. This isn't a case of whether or not woman should have access to birth control methords. (preganct prevention, or health related) It's a matter of who is paying for it.

Specifally related to your article, why couldn't this girl use a condom? They're relatively cheap. Sex is a choice, along with many other things; why should the tax payers be forced to pay for someone elses choice?

You really hammered your point home with the "shut the fuck up" remark. That solidifies your standing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## jgostained (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing is free except Gods Love so why should birth control be free? Oh wait it won't be I will be paying for it just like I pay for their groceries every month and every other entitlement program in this country! Have a nice day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LAM (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We live in a nation of entitlements.



if 66% of the country wasn't making 1980's wages it wouldn't be a problem.  adjust your current income back to 1980 and you will find that you aren't making jack squat either.  

anybody that isn't making wages at around 65K or higher is making 1980's wages or lower once adjusted for inflation.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Nice post. Completely biased and is no better than the personal testimony of Ms. Fluke. You completely missed the point. This isn't a case of whether or not woman should have access to birth control methords. (preganct prevention, or health related) It's a matter of who is paying for it.
> 
> Specifally related to your article, why couldn't this girl use a condom? They're relatively cheap. Sex is a choice, along with many other things; why should the tax payers be forced to pay for someone elses choice?
> 
> You really hammered your point home with the "shut the fuck up" remark. That solidifies your standing.



Proofread your posts before submitting, you dumb redneck.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Nice post. Completely biased and is no better than the personal testimony of Ms. Fluke. You completely missed the point. This isn't a case of whether or not woman should have access to birth control methords. (preganct prevention, or health related) It's a matter of who is paying for it.
> 
> Specifally related to your article, why couldn't this girl use a condom? They're relatively cheap. Sex is a choice, along with many other things; why should the tax payers be forced to pay for someone elses choice?
> 
> You really hammered your point home with the "shut the fuck up" remark. That solidifies your standing.



Oh and if free birth control can prevent ignorant lower class people, such as your parents, from having children, then I am all fucking for it. It prevents their uneducated children, such as yourself, from destroying our country.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 5, 2012)

LAM said:


> if 66% of the country wasn't making 1980's wages it wouldn't be a problem.  adjust your current income back to 1980 and you will find that you aren't making jack squat either.
> 
> anybody that isn't making wages at around 65K or higher is making 1980's wages or lower once adjusted for inflation.



Checks W2 congratulates self for working hard and earning everything I have and never needing or wanting an entitlement! It feels good to not need a handout.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> Oh and if free birth control can prevent ignorant lower class people, such as your parents, from having children, then I am all fucking for it. It prevents their uneducated children, such as yourself, from destroying our country.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

*Limbaugh Advertisers Keep Heading for the Exits*






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2012)

*Two radio stations pull the plug on Rush Limbaugh as advertisers continue to part ways with conservative radio host*

Read more: Two radio stations pull the plug on Rush Limbaugh as advertisers continue to part ways with conservative radio host - NY Daily News


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2012)

Missouri to Honor Limbaugh with Statue—Really


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm not against preventative pregnancy methods or woman's health issues, I'm just sick of paying for it. The liberals are out in full force today.
> 
> I'm just waiting for you guys to blame Bush for this.
> 
> I'll check in on this nonsense in a little bit. Training time.



The government doesn't pay for it.  Unless you are paying into a health insurance plan you aren't paying for it.  If you are paying into a plan then you are paying for someone else's health issues just as they are paying for yours.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

jgostained said:


> Nothing is free except Gods Love so why should birth control be free? Oh wait it won't be I will be paying for it just like I pay for their groceries every month and every other entitlement program in this country! Have a nice day.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



You're an intelligent one.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 6, 2012)

Limbaugh is a ratings whore.

He's given interviews about how he gets such high numbers of listeners.

It's all about ratings and attention, and to get those, you have to be a loud, shocking, rousing twat.

Limbaugh, and all radio yaks, are azzholes.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The government doesn't pay for it.  Unless you are paying into a health insurance plan you aren't paying for it.  If you are paying into a plan then you are paying for someone else's health issues just as they are paying for yours.



exactly. 

but the thing that bothers me the most is the catholic church. I don't even understand why the catholic church makes arguments about tax money being spent on this when THEY DONT EVEN PAY TAXES.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> exactly.
> 
> but the thing that bothers me the most is the catholic church. I don't even understand why the catholic church makes arguments about tax money being spent on this when THEY DONT EVEN PAY TAXES.



It's all about control.  The church wants to control every aspect of everybody's life.  The catholic churches in my area are even selective about who they allow as members.  If you don't make enough money then they don't want you.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

At least two radio stations and several more advertisers have dropped him since yesterday.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The government doesn't pay for it.  Unless you are paying into a health insurance plan you aren't paying for it.  If you are paying into a plan then you are paying for someone else's health issues just as they are paying for yours.



I owe you reps.   I believe this to be completely over his head though.   He seems to believe the debate is about taxpayers picking up the tab.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The government doesn't pay for it. Unless you are paying into a health insurance plan you aren't paying for it. If you are paying into a plan then you are paying for someone else's health issues just as they are paying for yours.


 
Let me correct my original statement. I don't *want *to pay for it. (for all of the reasons I previously mentioned)


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> It's all about control. The church wants to control every aspect of everybody's life. The catholic churches in my area are even selective about who they allow as members. If you don't make enough money then they don't want you.


 
Zap, I agree there is some truth to this, but the government is infatuated with control. Thankfully, we have the protection of seperation of church and state. We may disagree on this, but many people, including the massive catholic church feel that the government is intruding into their decision making. But, that's a different thread...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I owe you reps. I believe this to be completely over his head though. He seems to believe the debate is about taxpayers picking up the tab.


 
This "debate" can be about whatever you want it to be about. How many times is it necessary to relay the foundation I'm basing my points on? If the thread was about woman's rights, then yes, I may be slightly off topic, but, I believe that the thread was supposed to focus on Limbaugh and his remarks. And as usual, the thread get's redirected into various directions.

Maybe *you *may be in over your head?


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Let me correct my original statement. I don't *want *to pay for it. (for all of the reasons I previously mentioned)



If you don't want to pay for it then you need to cancel your insurance plan.  That's just how it works.  There are services I don't want to pay for someone else to have and I'm sure they are paying for services me and my family are getting.  Unless you pay for all your medical expenses out of your own pocket you are probably going to pay for someone's medical stuff you don't agree with.  Getting upset won't change how the system works.  

Everybody where I work that is in the company insurance plan paid for my birth control, a vasectomy.  Just like I helped pay for someone's birth control pills or whatever they choose to use.  

The idea of birth control being paid for by taxpayers is a GOP ruse to get people riled up about a complete non-issue.  Where was all the ruckus back in the fifties when birth control pills first came out?  There wasn't any.  And there was a higher percentage of practicing catholics then than there are now.  Not until this year and suddenly it's a convenient election campaign issue.  It's a fucking smokescreen to take your attention away from the shenanigans the candidates are pulling all in an effort to be the next anointed one.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> If you don't want to pay for it then you need to cancel your insurance plan. That's just how it works. There are services I don't want to pay for someone else to have and I'm sure they are paying for services me and my family are getting. Unless you pay for all your medical expenses out of your own pocket you are probably going to pay for someone's medical stuff you don't agree with. Getting upset won't change how the system works.
> 
> Everybody where I work that is in the company insurance plan paid for my birth control, a vasectomy. Just like I helped pay for someone's birth control pills or whatever they choose to use.
> 
> The idea of birth control being paid for by taxpayers is a GOP ruse to get people riled up about a complete non-issue. Where was all the ruckus back in the fifties when birth control pills first came out? There wasn't any. And there was a higher percentage of practicing catholics then than there are now. Not until this year and suddenly it's a convenient election campaign issue. It's a fucking smokescreen to take your attention away from the shenanigans the candidates are pulling all in an effort to be the next anointed one.


 

As it stands right now, I don't believe that are PPO insurance pays for selective birth control. The was the purpose of Ms. Fluke's testimony, correct? She wants the government (tax payers) to pay for her bitch control. I may be wrong, but I thought that birth control coverage was not a standard coverage option. My previous gf had to pay extra bi-weekly to have that coverage.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a PPO that covers birth control.   Most PPO's do.  The only insurance plans that do not cover (that I'm aware of) are for certain (mainly Catholic) religiously affiliated health insurance plans.   The testimony, and thus, this debate is about religious organizations providing birth control for their employees.   This could be hospitals, colleges, and students buying into the student health plan.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I have a PPO that covers birth control. Most PPO's do. The only insurance plans that do not cover (that I'm aware of) are for certain (mainly Catholic) religiously affiliated health insurance plans. The testimony, and thus, this debate is about religious organizations providing birth control for their employees. This could be hospitals, colleges, and students buying into the student health plan.


 
Okay, and that's where I think the issue is. Ms. Fluke is going to a catholic university and wants the government to pay for bc. Should the government force religous institutions to pay for bc methods? Since it's a private institution, I think the govt. is infringing on the seperation of C&S.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Okay, and that's where I think the issue is. Ms. Fluke is going to a catholic university and wants the government to pay for bc. Should the government force religous institutions to pay for bc methods? Since it's a private institution, I think the govt. is infringing on the seperation of C&S.



The government is not involved in anything to do with payment.   She wants her school insurance plan, that each individual has paid for privately to cover birth control.

I don't believe it is anymore of an infringement of the establishment clause as the outlaw of polygamy, a ban on human sacrifice, or vaccination requirements.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> At least two radio stations and several more advertisers have dropped him since yesterday.





Get that piece of shit off the air!


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Bullshit. Take your blinders off. Her testimony had nothing to do with "woman's health." It's all about the birth control pill and having immediate access to it for sexual activity purposes. Again, there are other methods of birth control that are far less expensive. Ex: Condoms, *abstinence*



HAHAHAHAHA, JUST SAY NO!....to sex

Aaaaalright Nancy, come back to the real world now..


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Okay, and that's where I think the issue is. Ms. Fluke is going to a catholic university and wants the government to pay for bc. Should the government force religous institutions to pay for bc methods? Since it's a private institution, I think the govt. is *infringing on the seperation of C&S*.



nobody mentions that when the church gets its tax "break"

Or when it comes to religious texts in public schools, then its all of a sudden about "freedom of religion". 



Nigga please


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> If you don't want to pay for it then you need to cancel your insurance plan.  That's just how it works.  There are services I don't want to pay for someone else to have and I'm sure they are paying for services me and my family are getting.  Unless you pay for all your medical expenses out of your own pocket you are probably going to pay for someone's medical stuff you don't agree with.  Getting upset won't change how the system works.
> 
> Everybody where I work that is in the company insurance plan paid for my birth control, a vasectomy.  Just like I helped pay for someone's birth control pills or whatever they choose to use.
> 
> The idea of birth control being paid for by taxpayers is a GOP ruse to get people riled up about a complete non-issue.  Where was all the ruckus back in the fifties when birth control pills first came out?  There wasn't any.  And there was a higher percentage of practicing catholics then than there are now.  Not until this year and suddenly it's a convenient election campaign issue.  It's a fucking smokescreen to take your attention away from the shenanigans the candidates are pulling all in an effort to be the next anointed one.



And this sucker secdrl gets sucked right into it. Fortunately he is a dying breed, still the loudest, but dying.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Zap, I agree there is some truth to this, but the government is infatuated with control. Thankfully, we have *the protection of seperation of church and state*. We may disagree on this, but many people, including the massive catholic church feel that the government is intruding into their decision making. But, that's a different thread...



Where the "fluke" do you live? 

hey sedcrrllks News flash! the institution of marriage is a religious one and regulated by the government.

do you need more examples?

F'it I'll giv'em to'ya

Pledge of Allegiance 
Tax Breaks to religious inst.
Oath of Office
"in God We Trust" on the money, in court rooms, on government buildings.
.....  more?


----------



## jgostained (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> If you don't want to pay for it then you need to cancel your insurance plan.  That's just how it works.  There are services I don't want to pay for someone else to have and I'm sure they are paying for services me and my family are getting.  Unless you pay for all your medical expenses out of your own pocket you are probably going to pay for someone's medical stuff you don't agree with.  Getting upset won't change how the system works.
> 
> Everybody where I work that is in the company insurance plan paid for my birth control, a vasectomy.  Just like I helped pay for someone's birth control pills or whatever they choose to use.
> 
> The idea of birth control being paid for by taxpayers is a GOP ruse to get people riled up about a complete non-issue.  Where was all the ruckus back in the fifties when birth control pills first came out?  There wasn't any.  And there was a higher percentage of practicing catholics then than there are now.  Not until this year and suddenly it's a convenient election campaign issue.  It's a fucking smokescreen to take your attention away from the shenanigans the candidates are pulling all in an effort to be the next anointed one.



You are correct about this being a smoke screen but the problem isn't whether my insurance plan pays for it. The problem is does the church have to pay for it (at least for me). I personally think if a woman wants it she should have access but the church shouldn't have to float the cost. The church is against it and it has nothing to do with the members views. The church shouldn't bow to peer pressure. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

jgostained said:


> You are correct about this being a smoke screen but the problem isn't whether my insurance plan pays for it. The problem is *does the church have to pay for it* (at least for me). I personally think if a woman wants it she should have access but the church shouldn't have to float the cost. The church is against it and it has nothing to do with the members views. The church shouldn't bow to peer pressure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



They pay legal costs when the priest is busted having sex with little boys..... just saying


----------



## jgostained (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> They pay legal costs when the priest is busted having sex with little boys..... just saying



They only pay if the priest is acquitted as far as I know and I give you an example. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/15/us/15priests.html  I'm not saying the members of the church are always right just that the church as a whole is right.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LAM (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Some welfare recipients have it better than you and I, bro. Thousands/month in government "assistance." Best part is, it's ALL "free."



ha..ha...ha...thousands?  not even close

TANF is maxed out at 400 month for lifetime max of 60 months

food stamps most you can get is about 700/month with 3 kids, doesn't go up after that.

if you ever bothered to read any economic study's on the topic you would have learned about the long term economic effects when 2 presidents (Reagan & GHB) held the minimum wage stagnant for a decade while inflation reduced it to near nothing.  i'm guessing you don't read any of the reports out of the OECD either on the subject.  

bad economic policy has long lasting and many times permanent effects, increased poverty being one of them.  people that think the effects of bad economic policy just "go away" when the date changes on the calender have no clue about economics.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> And this sucker secdrl gets sucked right into it. Fortunately he is a dying breed, still the loudest, but dying.


 
Unfortunately not fast enough...


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Unfortunately not fast enough...



No but luckily I'm a patient dude.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> No but luckily I'm a patient dude.


 
Teach me!!! LOL!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 7, 2012)

LAM said:


> ha..ha...ha...thousands?  not even close
> 
> TANF is maxed out at 400 month for lifetime max of 60 months
> 
> ...



Why let facts get in the way of their redneck preconceived notions?


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

LAM said:


> ha..ha...ha...thousands?  not even close
> 
> TANF is maxed out at 400 month for lifetime max of 60 months
> 
> ...



Max allotment according to the worksheet you fill out when applying is quite a bit higher. max amount is actually 24% more at an actual amount of $918 per month. On Fox News this morning a young lady who won ONE MILLION DOLLARS IN THE MICHIGAN LOTTERY IN NOVEMBER HAS STILL BEEN ABLE TO COLLECT FOOD STAMPS IN THE AMOUNT OF TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS PER MONTH! I believe that people in certain situations need it but there is so many welfare riders out there that is why we are in the current situation. The entitlement attitude is out of control in the world not just in this country. Hell give people the check I don't care just figure out a way to pay for it without raising my share of the cost of it. Impossible?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Okay, and that's where I think the issue is. Ms. Fluke is going to a catholic university and wants the government to pay for bc. Should the government force religous institutions to pay for bc methods? Since it's a private institution, I think the govt. is infringing on the seperation of C&S.



The university should pay for the birth control through their insurance plan.  Sixty years down the road after the pill came out it's suddenly an issue?


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2012)

jgostained said:


> You are correct about this being a smoke screen but the problem isn't whether my insurance plan pays for it. The problem is does the church have to pay for it (at least for me). I personally think if a woman wants it she should have access but the church shouldn't have to float the cost. The church is against it and it has nothing to do with the members views. The church shouldn't bow to peer pressure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Peer pressure has nothing to do with it.  The church should pay for it.  Like I said before it wasn't an issue until this year.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Peer pressure has nothing to do with it.  The church should pay for it.  Like I said before it wasn't an issue until this year.



This issue just arose this year of the church paying for the birth control. If you want free birth control go to the clinic and get it. It is already free at so many places. They give it to you if you just walk in and ask for it. So why make the church pay for something that already  exists? I went to the clinic with my high school girlfriend and she would go inside and get her free birth control. It is free now why push your beliefs on someone else? I could care less if you make my boss cover it but the church come on get serious  for a moment. I am a sinner but that doesn't mean the church  as a whole is.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2012)

jgostained said:


> This issue just arose this year of the church paying for the birth control. If you want free birth control go to the clinic and get it. It is already free at so many places. They give it to you if you just walk in and ask for it. So why make the church pay for something that already  exists? I went to the clinic with my high school girlfriend and she would go inside and get her free birth control. It is free now why push your beliefs on someone else? I could care less if you make my boss cover it but the church come on get serious  for a moment. I am a sinner but that doesn't mean the church  as a whole is.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



I'm not pushing my beliefs on anyone.  I'm resisting the catholic church trying to push their agenda on me and anyone else.  The catholic church wants to influence the government but doesn't want to follow the rules of the government.  Separation of church and state?  Then the church needs to get out of government.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I'm not pushing my beliefs on anyone.  I'm resisting the catholic church trying to push their agenda on me and anyone else.  The catholic church wants to influence the government but doesn't want to follow the rules of the government.  Separation of church and state?  Then the church needs to get out of government.



By pushing this on the church you are trying to push your agenda on the church. If your argument is keep the church out of government you need to attack this from a different direction. Right or wrong the social issues have gone ignored for quite some time but when you attack an organizations beliefs and the wallet all in one attack you awaken the sleeping giant. Do catholics use birth control? Yes but should the church or I pay for it? No but I am more then willing to pay my fair share of taxes and that means you can pay your share also and the government can use that money for what they please. I will not convince you mr left wing activist and you will not convince me the right wing conservative activist. I'm just happy that you and I both have the right to even have this conversation unlike in so many other places. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

jgostained said:


> On Fox News



I see the problem now....


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2012)

jgostained said:


> By pushing this on the church you are trying to push your agenda on the church. If your argument is keep the church out of government you need to attack this from a different direction. Right or wrong the social issues have gone ignored for quite some time but when you attack an organizations beliefs and the wallet all in one attack you awaken the sleeping giant. Do catholics use birth control? Yes but should the church or I pay for it? No but I am more then willing to pay my fair share of taxes and that means you can pay your share also and the government can use that money for what they please. I will not convince you mr left wing activist and you will not convince me the right wing conservative activist. I'm just happy that you and I both have the right to even have this conversation unlike in so many other places.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



I wouldn't call me left wing.


----------



## LAM (Mar 7, 2012)

jgostained said:


> Max allotment according to the worksheet you fill out when applying is quite a bit higher. max amount is actually 24% more at an actual amount of $918 per month. On Fox News this morning a young lady who won ONE MILLION DOLLARS IN THE MICHIGAN LOTTERY IN NOVEMBER HAS STILL BEEN ABLE TO COLLECT FOOD STAMPS IN THE AMOUNT OF TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS PER MONTH! I believe that people in certain situations need it but there is so many welfare riders out there that is why we are in the current situation. The entitlement attitude is out of control in the world not just in this country. Hell give people the check I don't care just figure out a way to pay for it without raising my share of the cost of it. Impossible?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



there is always some degree of fraud in any type of program where the individual or company, etc. receives some form of money or benefits from the government but this group is the smallest percentage.

since 1970 cumulative inflation in the US is 200% which comes out to 6.25% a year.  most US workers are lucky to receive wage increases at 2% a third of the rate of real inflation.

CEO pay has skyrocketed 300% since 1990. Corporate profits have doubled. Average "production worker" pay has increased 4%. The minimum wage has dropped. (All numbers adjusted for inflation).


In this graph from the FRB you can see how the share of national income that goes to labor has constantly decreased since 1980.  The only upturn occurred during the Clinton admin which was the result of real income growth from the Internet boom and progressive economic policy.  Obama inherited the poorest middle class in 60 years, the *cumulative effect of economic policy* in the decades prior to his election.  Look what happened to the share of the national income after 8 years of GWB, he tanked it.

It's also very easy to see how the effect of supply-side economics which favors top-down grants and policy show a decrease in the national income that goes to labor, increasing inequality.

then add in that since the 80's the federal tax code has been made less progressive.  this means that the overall US tax code now is only slightly progressive as taxes paid at the state level are highly regressive as those in the lower income quintiles pay a greater overall percentage of their income in taxes while their wage growth is the slowest.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

*46 Advertisers Have Now Dropped Rush*

http://thinkprogress.org/media/2012/03/02/436852/rush-limbaugh-advertisers/



> > Rush Limbaugh’s latest misogynistic tirade against Georgetown University Law Student Sandra Fluke may be the last straw for many of the shock jock’s corporate sponsors. Thousands of angry customers have been inundating dozens of Limbaugh’s corporate sponsors, demanding that they cut ties with the program.
> >
> > So far, Sleep Number, The Sleep Train, Quicken Loans, Legal Zoom, Citrix, Carbonite, ProFlowers, Tax Resolution, AOL, Bonobos, Sears, Allstate Insurance, Sensa, Bare Escentuals, Vitacost, Hadeed Carpet, Thompson Creek Windows, PolyCom, Service Magic, AccuQuote Life Insurance, Geico, John Deere, Stamps.com, St. Vincent’s Medical Center, Bethesda Sedation Dentistry, Cascades Dental, Philadelphia Orchestra, Goodwill Industries, Heart & Body Extract, Netflix, Downeast Energy, Capitol One, JCPenney, Matrix Direct, Reputation Rhino, Consolidated Credit, Constant Contact, RSVP Discount Beverage, Cunningham Security, Regal Assets, Freedom Debt Relief, Norway Savings Bank, Portland Ovations, *The Girl Scouts of Oregon *and Southwest Washington and O’Reilly Auto Parts have pulled ads from the program.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> So far, Sleep Number, The Sleep Train, Quicken Loans, Legal Zoom, Citrix, Carbonite, ProFlowers, Tax Resolution, AOL, Bonobos, Sears, Allstate Insurance, Sensa, Bare Escentuals, Vitacost, Hadeed Carpet, Thompson Creek Windows, PolyCom, Service Magic, AccuQuote Life Insurance, Geico, John Deere, Stamps.com, St. Vincent???s Medical Center, Bethesda Sedation Dentistry, Cascades Dental, Philadelphia Orchestra, Goodwill Industries, Heart & Body Extract, Netflix, Downeast Energy, Capitol One, JCPenney, Matrix Direct, Reputation Rhino, Consolidated Credit, Constant Contact, RSVP Discount Beverage, Cunningham Security, Regal Assets, Freedom Debt Relief, Norway Savings Bank, Portland Ovations, The Girl Scouts of Oregon and Southwest Washington and O???Reilly Auto Parts have pulled ads from the program.



holy shit balls, that is awesome!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

At this rate he will longer be able to pay for his Oxycontin and Viagra.....he may need a little assistant from the government. Hah!


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 7, 2012)

rich people don't have time to come to a bodybuilding forum and post on money...except lam...he's made so much money and knows everything that the one thing left for him to conquer is making a bunch of juiceheads become libtards along with him...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> rich people don't have time to come to a bodybuilding forum and post on money...except lam...he's made so much money and knows everything that the one thing left for him to conquer is making a bunch of juiceheads become libtards along with him...



what does being liberal or conservative have to do with it? do you really think the current GOP is conservative? give me a fucking break, GWB's administration started this financial mess. I am not putting blame on any parties here because it makes no fucking difference when the entire government is corrupt, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer and the middle class is a false reality.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> what does being liberal or conservative have to do with it? do you really think the current GOP is conservative? give me a fucking break, GWB's administration started this financial mess. I am not putting blame on any parties here because it makes no fucking difference when the entire government is corrupt, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer and the middle class is a false reality.



i blame myself for not recognizing that I HAD the opportunity to invest in certain areas and get rich too...i don't blame the rich, nor the GOP...it's the difference between getting a "handup" (republicans) or giving "handouts" (dems)


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rich people aren't republicans.   The most common republican now days is a red neck NASCAR fan from Georgia.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i blame myself for not recognizing that I HAD the opportunity to invest in certain areas and get rich too...i don't blame the rich, nor the GOP...it's the difference between getting a "handup" (republicans) or giving "handouts" (dems)



just become a politician, most of them are millionaires.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Rich people aren't republicans.   The most common republican now days is a red neck NASCAR fan from Georgia.



Lol those are the ones we would be more then willing to give back to you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I wouldn't call me left wing.



Well your not on the right......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I see the problem now....



Fair and Balanced

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The university should pay for the birth control through their insurance plan.  Sixty years down the road after the pill came out it's suddenly an issue?



It's a catholic university

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## woodwalker (Mar 7, 2012)

you guys are getting off topic.
rush called her a slut and a prostitute.
who cares if they think they shouldget free health care or not or if the taxes should be raised on the rich. 
THEIR HYPOCRATES what about the liberals calling sarah pailin a dumb bitch, or laura ingram a whore, or the book written by al franken titled "Rush Limbaugh is a big fat liar".
Sorry but this is the U.S.A. and we have freedom of speech weather right or wrong left or right republican or democrat we have the freedom to say what we want. 
i personally dont like her stand but i'm not getting all worked up because she wants to take more of my money to pay for her health care, thats her opinion, let her talk.


----------



## LAM (Mar 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> rich people don't have time to come to a bodybuilding forum and post on money...except lam...he's made so much money and knows everything that the one thing left for him to conquer is making a bunch of juiceheads become libtards along with him...



the world thanks you for not having children, it's so painful obvious you are dam near retarded...i could give a flying fuck about what you think about me, your opinion on anything is meaningless as you have shown to have a severe lack of knowledge in just about all subjects...I post only to inform those that have been "educated" by the mainstream media which only guarantees the watcher will know next to nothing, you are a perfect example of this.

history will show who was right and who was wrong and it won't be those that can't perform even basic mathematics to show a positive or negative economic trend over a period of time...

and as the saying goes "the truth does have a liberal bias"......


----------



## jgostained (Mar 7, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> you guys are getting off topic.
> rush called her a slut and a prostitute.
> who cares if they think they shouldget free health care or not or if the taxes should be raised on the rich.
> THEIR HYPOCRATES what about the liberals calling sarah pailin a dumb bitch, or laura ingram a whore, or the book written by al franken titled "Rush Limbaugh is a big fat liar".
> ...



 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> you guys are getting off topic.
> rush called her a slut and a prostitute.
> who cares if they think they shouldget free health care or not or if the taxes should be raised on the rich.
> THEIR HYPOCRATES what about the liberals calling sarah pailin a dumb bitch, or laura ingram a whore, or the book written by al franken titled "Rush Limbaugh is a big fat liar".
> ...



Yup u r correct and the USA is also about capitalism and if Rush's sponsors don't like what he said or what he believes they have every right to take their advertising $ elsewhere, and I am ecstatic about it!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 8, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> you guys are getting off topic.
> rush called her a slut and a prostitute.
> who cares if they think they shouldget free health care or not or if the taxes should be raised on the rich.
> THEIR HYPOCRATES what about the liberals calling sarah pailin a dumb bitch, or laura ingram a whore, or the book written by al franken titled "Rush Limbaugh is a big fat liar".
> ...



Have you heard Sarah Palin talk?   She is an idiot, and Rush is a big fat liar.   You think Rush works out?   The guy is an obese drug addict.   I don't think Laura Ingraham is a whore.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

jgostained said:


> It's a catholic university
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Sixty years down the road and NOW it's an issue?  The fuss should have been made a long time ago.  It's a convenient election year bullshit issue.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> you guys are getting off topic.
> rush called her a slut and a prostitute.
> who cares if they think they shouldget free health care or not or if the taxes should be raised on the rich.
> THEIR HYPOCRATES what about the liberals calling sarah pailin a dumb bitch, or laura ingram a whore, or the book written by al franken titled "Rush Limbaugh is a big fat liar".
> ...



How would she be taking your money?


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

And at last count he's up to 29 advertisers that have dumped him like the turd he is.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> And at last count he's up to 29 advertisers that have dumped him like the turd he is.



He's a moron so it  is a mute point

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Sixty years down the road and NOW it's an issue?  The fuss should have been made a long time ago.  It's a convenient election year bullshit issue.



This is the first year anyone said hey you catholic church  you're going to pay for this birth control and like it or else.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 8, 2012)

jgostained said:


> This is the first year anyone said hey you catholic church  you're going to pay for this birth control and like it or else.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



They could quit doing business here if they don't like the rules.


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How would she be taking your money?



anti-tax idiots want to live in a "society" yet not pay taxes which is and always been a form of redistribution.  only been this way for thousands of years in the world and hundreds of years in the US.

anti-abortion laws are the church pushing it's agenda as that choice has been taken away from people in certain states. paying for BC is not the same because at the end of the day the person still has the choice on whether or not they actually USE them.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> And at last count he's up to 29 advertisers that have dumped him like the turd he is.



That is awesome, although I am surprised that fat ass hot air shit bag had 29 sponsors.


----------



## woodwalker (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How would she be taking your money?


 
if you have a job and pay taxes they are using your money to pay for this whole healthcare scam. how else do the programs get funded


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2012)

jgostained said:


> This is the first year anyone said hey you catholic church  you're going to pay for this birth control and like it or else.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



They aren't making the church pay, the Insurance Company would pay...


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> if you have a job and pay taxes they are using your money to pay for this whole healthcare scam. how else do the programs get funded



Except for medicare and medicaid healthcare isn't government subsidized.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

jgostained said:


> He's a moron so it  is a mute point
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Moot point.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

jgostained said:


> This is the first year anyone said hey you catholic church  you're going to pay for this birth control and like it or else.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



There is the rub.  Were they paying for it before?  Unless someone with direct experience with that specific healthcare plan from Georgetown says anything we will never know.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Moot point.



Auto correct always gets the win

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> There is the rub.  Were they paying for it before?  Unless someone with direct experience with that specific healthcare plan from Georgetown says anything we will never know.



Birth control currently is not included in the insurance plans or provided by any Catholic Institution (hospitals, colleges, etc.) It's not like they just started this. Obama just changed the rules in mid sentence on them. If you want it for free get it from somebody who doesn't find it immoral. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

maniclion said:


> They aren't making the church pay, the Insurance Company would pay...



Lol and who will be paying the insurance company and most important catholic institutions are self insured so guess what they are still paying. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jgostained (Mar 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> They could quit doing business here if they don't like the rules.



It's a Church not General Motors.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## woodwalker (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Except for medicare and medicaid healthcare isn't government subsidized.


 
where do you think they get their funding from? medicare and medicade are government healthcare plans.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 9, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> where do you think they get their funding from? medicare and medicade are government healthcare plans.



That is exactly what I said.  Medicare and medicaid are government funded.  Other healthcare programs aren't government funded so they do not get any tax dollars.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 9, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Except for medicare and medicaid healthcare isn't government subsidized.



That is incorrect. Over half of the hospitals in the US are subsidized.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

jgostained said:


> It's a Church not General Motors.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



You're right, General Motors doesn't cover up the RAPE of children.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 9, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You're right, General Motors doesn't cover up the RAPE of children.



I stated earlier that the church does have it's share of sinners involved in it but the church  as a whole is good and for the record one sinner in the church is one more then needed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Mar 9, 2012)

jgostained said:


> I stated earlier that the church does have it's share of sinners involved in it but the church  as a whole is good and for the record one sinner in the church is one more then needed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Their leadership is evil to the core, and the followers are complacent which makes them just as fucking responsible. I haven't heard fuck all from Catholics regarding the child sex coverups. Don't a fucking peep out of those fuckers.

Same goes for the Mormons who did nothing about other Mormons taking 13 year old wives to serve as sexual slaves for powerful men in their congregation. So don't give me that 1 bad apple horse shit. Religious people want to be part of something until the thing they are a part of does really awful shit, then they just want to be individuals. Well make up your fucking mind.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

jgostained said:


> I stated earlier that the church does have it's share of sinners involved in it but the church  as a whole is good and for the record one sinner in the church is one more then needed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Bull fucking shit.   The cover up went as high as the fucking Pope.   The leadership of the entire sect is responsible and nobody wants to admit it.


----------



## jgostained (Mar 9, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Bull fucking shit.   The cover up went as high as the fucking Pope.   The leadership of the entire sect is responsible and nobody wants to admit it.



I just said the church was wrong but that still doesn't change the fact that it happened and shouldn't have. 

Better yet!

Why are MOST pedophiles NOT priests?

Or

Why are so many atheists pedophiles?

Or

Why are ALL atheist pedophiles against god?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2012)

jgostained said:


> I just said the church was wrong but that still doesn't change the fact that it happened and shouldn't have.
> 
> Better yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## hypno (Mar 9, 2012)

*What a differeence a few days make*

I bet now Rush would be overwhelmingly happy if he had lost ONLY 7 sponsors. 

Last I heard he lost most, if not all, his sponsors and a lot of radio stations have dropped his show as well. 

Whatever side you are on I wont take you side so there  I will say this about our society;

1. Rush makes tons of money so racks up his sponsors belting out very hateful divisive Neo-Con beliefs. He has that right in this country even if you don't agree with him. 

2. Once people are mad at one out of what maybe 1,000,000+ remarks he has made over the years, that sponsors and basically everyone making money off him runs to the hills for cover. 

3. What a mixed up, two faced, and immature society we live in.

I thank God for the few people in this country who still think for themselves. For the many who have given their time and lives to give any windbag the right to say what they think in the USA no matter what party they support.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2012)

Rush Limbaugh Closes First Hour With Dead Air | Media Matters for America

*Rush Limbaugh Closes First Hour With Dead Air*


> Rush Limbaugh closed the first hour of his radio show on his flagship station, WABC, with *1:03 of dead* air on Thursday.
> 
> 
> While advertisers have fled Limbaugh's show since his misogynistic attacks on Sandra Fluke, the first hour of every show since those attacks aired on March 1 has concluded with at least one ad leading into an ABC News break at the top of the second hour. On Wednesday, the first hour concluded with an ad from Matrix Direct, which has told radio stations to stop airing its ads during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> ...




To be fair there have been people on the left doing the same yet they didn't get the same reaction as Rush did....well, ok...a lot has to do with him being an asshole.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

wow, he had 46+ sponsors, *un-fucking-believable.*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Rush Limbaugh Closes First Hour With Dead Air | Media Matters for America
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Closes First Hour With Dead Air*
> 
> ...



Good. He's going down now.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 9, 2012)

jgostained said:


> It's a Church not General Motors.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



The catholic church is a business.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 9, 2012)

KelJu said:


> That is incorrect. Over half of the hospitals in the US are subsidized.



True, but hospitals are not healthcare programs.  Although there are folks that use them as such.


----------



## LAM (Mar 10, 2012)

KelJu said:


> That is incorrect. Over half of the hospitals in the US are subsidized.



In 1927 student fees accounted for 34% of medical school revenues while today less student fees account for less than 5% of revenues, state and local gov pick up the rest.

training is also subsidized....

must be nice to have all that government protection.  free training and you don't have to worry about your job being outsourced or stagnant wages since medical schools curtail the amount of Dr's that graduate making sure US MD's earn big bucks.  MD's in other country's on average earn 1/3 of what they do in the US.  the US has the 9th lowest amount of doctors in the OECD yet we have 25% of the total OECD population.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

I still say holding an aspirin b/w a chicks knees is the best method and it's free.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I still say holding an aspirin b/w a chicks knees is the best method and it's free.



How does that help a woman that needs the birth control pill to prevent ovarian cysts?


----------



## LAM (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I still say holding an aspirin b/w a chicks knees is the best method and it's free.



and it's completely unrealistic. access to all of the various methods of birth control are severely limited in the conservative southern states due to religion, etc.

I found 20 planned parenthood facilities within a 20mile radius from where I grew up in the Philly suburbs which is 17 more than the total # of planned parenthood facilities in AL and MS combined.  

out of 800 locations nationwide only 20% (155) are in the conservative states.

Find a Health Center - Planned Parenthood


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 11, 2012)

800mg motrin and drive on with a hard on...STOP GOING TO THE DOCTOR PEOPLE and falling in the "healthscare" trap that you're sick, hurt, diseased, etc...there's nothing wrong...no need to go to the doctor...stop allowing the system to manipulate you into using the system


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I still say holding an aspirin b/w a chicks knees is the best method and it's free.



He learned that from his stay in Asia, obviously it works.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> and it's completely unrealistic. access to all of the various methods of birth control are severely limited in the conservative southern states due to religion, etc.
> 
> I found 20 planned parenthood facilities within a 20mile radius from where I grew up in the Philly suburbs which is 17 more than the total # of planned parenthood facilities in AL and MS combined.
> 
> ...



they have wallmart right? wallmart is still in the southern states? the big blue store where you can get everything including condoms and birth control pills? The store that pops up in a town before stop lights do. before there is a post office with a zip code you see wallmart. 

planned parenthood is not the definition of access to birth control. your numbers may be accurate, but your interpretation is way way off


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm surprised this thread has gone on so long. rush limbaugh is a total tool who should have been kicked off the air a long time ago because he just isn't too bright. i'm glad that this time when he purposefully said something to incite ratings it back fired and he is losing advertisers. 

Of all the important matters in the Unites States right now we are getting bogged down into worthless debates on birth control? what a fucking joke.


----------



## LAM (Mar 12, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> they have wallmart right? wallmart is still in the southern states? the big blue store where you can get everything including condoms and birth control pills? The store that pops up in a town before stop lights do. before there is a post office with a zip code you see wallmart.
> 
> planned parenthood is not the definition of access to birth control. your numbers may be accurate, but your interpretation is way way off



at what pharmacy can a person purchase a prescription medication with out having medical coverage and/or insurance?  

I service the phone systems in every wallmart in Vegas I'm in these places frequently.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just find it funny how the right worships Rush and hangs on his every word claiming he is a genius.   While in reality he failed out of community college in two semesters.

Meanwhile it is claimed Bill Maher is a moron, while in reality he double majored in history and English at Cornell and graduated on time.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2012)

*EXCLUSIVE: 140 Companies Drop Advertising From Rush Limbaugh*

EXCLUSIVE: 141 Companies Drop Advertising From Rush Limbaugh



> ThinkProgress has obtained an internal memo from Premiere Radio Networks listing 96 national companies that have ???specifically asked??? their advertisments not be played during the Rush Limbaugh Show. Premiere is the distributor of Limbaugh???s program. *The advertisers have also requested to be excluded from other right-wing hosts including Michael Savage, Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity. *According to the memo, the listed companies??? advertisements should be excluded from these programs because they have been ???deemed to be offensive.???
> 
> The existence of the memo was first reported over the weekend by Radio-info.com, an industry newsletter. Radio-info did not publish the full list of companies. The memo was posted website of the Traffic Directors Guild of America, an association of professionals who distribute paid advertisements to radio stations. It was quickly deleted but ThinkProgress obtained a copy from a Google snapshot of the site taken on March 9.
> 
> Previously, ThinkProgress has reported that 50 companies requested their advertising be pulled from the Rush Limbaugh show following his sexist attacks on Sandra Fluke. The publication of the memo adds an additional 90 companies to the list of companies that have dropped Limbaugh:


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2012)

21st Century Insurance ??? Hotels.com ??? Rite Aid ??? Ace Hardware ??? Honda ??? Robitussin ??? Acura ??? IBM ??? Sam Adams ??? Advance Auto Parts ??? Icy Hot ??? Sam???s Club ??? Advil (All products) ??? Intuit/Small Business ??? Schiff ??? Digestive Advantage ??? Alacer/Emergen-C ??? Schiff ??? Mega Red ??? Allegra (all products) ??? Johnson & Johnson (All Brands) ??? Schiff ??? Move Free ??? Kohl???s ??? Schiff ??? Sustenex ??? Ally Bank ??? La Quinta ??? Scotts Miracle-Gro (all products) ??? American Express ??? Lifetime ??? Autozone ??? Little Caesars ??? Sony ??? Lowe???s ??? State Farm ??? British Petroleum ??? Luxottica ??? Staples ??? Bullfrog Sunblock ??? Macy???s ??? Sterling/Kay Jared Jewelers ??? Caltrate ??? MasterCard ??? Subway ??? Centrum ??? McDonalds ??? Takeda Uloric ??? Chapstick ??? Midas ??? The Home Depot ??? Clorox (Pinesol/Homecare) ??? Napa Auto Parts ??? ThermaCare ??? Cortizone ??? National Realtor ??? Toyota ??? DeVry ??? NBC-TV ??? Discover Card ??? Office Depot ??? Twinings of London ??? Domino???s Pizza ??? Office Max ??? Tyson/Wright Brand Bacon ??? Exxon/Exxon Mobil ??? One Main Financial ??? Unisom ??? Farmers Insurance ??? United Healthcare ??? Ford ??? Orkin ??? U.S. Army ??? Outback ??? U. S. Postal Service ??? General Motors (All products -GM Certified Service ??? Chevy ??? Onstar ??? Cadillac ??? etc) ??? Preparation H ??? Visa ??? Gold Bond (all products ??? ProNutrients (all products) ??? Walgreens ??? Grainger ??? Progressive Insurance ??? Wal-Mart ??? Green Mountain Coffee ??? Prudential ??? Wells Fargo ??? Hallmark ??? Radio Shack ??? Wrigley ??? H&R Block ??? Rent-A-Center ??? Yahoo!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2012)

damn..it looks bad for Rush, who will lead the GOP and teabaggers? 

The other alternative for thoughtful analysis on the day's news would be Sean Hannity.


Sean Hannity


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I just find it funny how the right worships Rush and hangs on his every word claiming he is a genius.   While in reality he failed out of community college in two semesters.
> 
> Meanwhile it is claimed Bill Maher is a moron, while in reality he double majored in history and English at Cornell and graduated on time.



The only reason I pay for HBO is the Bill Maher show! 

Yes he is educated and intelligent, and he likes weed. 

Love that guy!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

Companies No Longer Advertising On Rush Limbaugh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> EXCLUSIVE: 141 Companies Drop Advertising From Rush Limbaugh



Great fucking news!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2012)

Talking heads (Rush, O'Reilly, Colbert, Bill) are for people that need their news chewed up and regurgitated into their ears because thinking is hard for them.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Talking heads (Rush, O'Reilly, Colbert, Bill) are for people that need their news chewed up and regurgitated into their ears because thinking is hard for them.



Really? Colbert is in your list?
He's just a mockery of bill o'reilly.
Just a comedian.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Really? Colbert is in your list?
> He's just a mockery of bill o'reilly.
> Just a comedian.


Colbert is the only that _*may *_not be on that list. Too many people look to him for real news, though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Colbert is the only that _*may *_not be on that list. Too many people look to him for real news, though.



How do you really know that though??


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> How do you really know that though??


I talk to people and I read.  Colbert even commented on it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I talk to people and I read.  Colbert even commented on it.



Okay, I'll give you that then.

I feel the same as you about it actually.

Its just that I'm a big fan of colbert. I would love to do something that would get me on his show one day.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I just find it funny how the right worships Rush and hangs on his every word claiming he is a genius.   While in reality he failed out of community college in two semesters.
> 
> Meanwhile it is claimed Bill Maher is a moron, while in reality he double majored in history and English at Cornell and graduated on time.



I'm a member of the right and I feel both are totally incorrect douche bags. both do the exact same thing which takes no talent or education at all. they make inflammatory remarks that a high school kid could come up with. If anyone here thinks either of these two men are intelligent, or that they come up with intelligent commentary then that individual seriously should get their head checked.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 13, 2012)

LAM said:


> at what pharmacy can a person purchase a prescription medication with out having medical coverage and/or insurance?  *all of them. medical coverage and/or insurance is not required to get a prescription. Plan B also does not require a prescription and can be purchased OTC. Also, How much does a condom cost at Wallmart?*
> 
> I service the phone systems in every wallmart in Vegas I'm in these places frequently.


 
Your definition of adequate birth control options is government supplied? wtf?
If you can't afford your own birth control and you want the government and my taxes to cover it then it should be a one shot deal. sterilization. saves me money in the long term.

access to wallmart meets any and all requirements for adequate birth control options in my mind.


----------



## bundle (Mar 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Unfortunately not fast enough...


never wish dying on an American
negged


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

bundle said:


> never wish dying on an American
> negged



Laaaaaaaame. Negged.


----------



## bundle (Mar 13, 2012)

thank-you sir may I have another


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 13, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> damn..it looks bad for Rush, who will lead the GOP and teabaggers?
> 
> The other alternative for thoughtful analysis on the day's news would be Sean Hannity.
> 
> ...



Sean Hannity is a great American.  I'd love to see a Sean Hannity/Anne Coulter presidential ticket.  O'Riely could be Sec. State and Rush could be the  Press Secretary and if Dick Cheney is still alive, he'd be great as Sec of Defense.  Talk about a dream team!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a brief interview a few years ago of Limbaugh explaining how he attracts and keeps listeners. 

Sad but true. 




YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Mar 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sean Hannity is a great American.  I'd love to see a Sean Hannity/Anne Coulter presidential ticket.  O'Riely could be Sec. State and Rush could be the  Press Secretary and if Dick Cheney is still alive, he'd be great as Sec of Defense.  Talk about a dream team!



still in denial Gears...neo-liberal economic policy has worked so well for you as you live and work in Communist China...

with the line-up you listed the US would ge nuked for sure


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sean Hannity is a great American.  I'd love to see a Sean Hannity/Anne Coulter presidential ticket.  O'Riely could be Sec. State and Rush could be the  Press Secretary and if Dick Cheney is still alive, he'd be great as Sec of Defense.  Talk about a dream team!


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 14, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sean Hannity is a great American.  I'd love to see a Sean Hannity/Anne Coulter presidential ticket.  O'Riely could be Sec. State and Rush could be the  Press Secretary and if Dick Cheney is still alive, he'd be great as Sec of Defense.  Talk about a dream team!



holy shit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2012)

LAM said:


> still in denial Gears...neo-liberal economic policy has worked so well for you as you live and work in Communist China...
> 
> with the line-up you listed the US would ge nuked for sure



It's actually probably the most capitalist place on earth, just not democratic.  Good thing to is you can drink, smoke, piss, and shit just about anywhere you want and no one usually cares what you're doing.


----------

